# Newfangled Audio GENERATE Synth Released



## muziksculp

Newfangled Audio's new *GENERATE* Synth that uses their novel Chaotic Oscilators, the big brother of their free PENDULATE Synth is released.

https://www.eventideaudio.com/products/third-party-plug-ins/chaotic-synth/generate


----------



## muziksculp

I can see GENERATE being used in modern Hybrid Scifi Scores. It has the biting, gritty-crunchy synth sound that has that futuristic synth vibe, and could be layered with strings, or brass, for some interesting hybrid orchestral textures, also very useful for general sound design. 

I would like to hear more of what it can do, I'm sure more videos will be posted in the coming days, and weeks of what GENERATE can generate  and in various musical contexts, and genres.


----------



## muziksculp

Here is another useful video presentation of GENERATE :


----------



## muziksculp

*Version 1.0.6* for both Pendulate, and Generate have been released.

Generate Release Notes:

1. Added new presets including artist presets from Robert Dudzic and Black Sheep, bringing total to 658
2. Generate can now load Pendulate presets - try playing these in Poly mode.
3. Fixed some clicks in audio output after changing a preset while playing
4. Fixed a potential crash when running multiple instances with DRAW CABLES ALWAYS, and a related UI bug
5. Reduced the CPU overhead of painting the UI

Pendualte Release Notes:

1. Added new presets from Black Sheep
2. Fixed some clicks in audio output after changing a preset while playing
3. Fixed a potential crash when running multiple instances with DRAW CABLES ALWAYS, and a related UI bug
4. Reduced the CPU overhead of painting the UI

Downloads are at : newfangledaudio.com/downloads


----------



## sostenuto

Hard to pass at Crossgrade $$ ___ and as unashamed Preset Junkie !!  
Like sound so far and enormous Preset list ! Happy with Pendulate & Equivocate.


----------



## Living Fossil

This a great synth with a refreshing sound that bears an inner complex structure that makes it sound very organic.


----------



## axb312

Looking forward to more thoughts and perhaps a few example sounds from fellow forum members....

Also, does Newfangled audio allow license transfers?


----------



## muziksculp

axb312 said:


> Looking forward to more thoughts and perhaps a few example sounds from fellow forum members....
> 
> Also, does Newfangled audio allow license transfers?



Hi @axb312 ,

I will be posting a GENERATE demo I'm working on by the end of this week, or earlier. 

GENERATE is a very interesting synth, not another analog emulation synth, which I think we are over saturated with these days. Generate offers a new, and refreshing synthesis technology to use, it can create new sonic textures, that have expression, and able to convey emotions, ambiences, and new sounds that are refreshing to our ears.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## sostenuto

Enjoying Generate Demo greatly, but they did such a fine job with 'free' Pendulate that now pondering 'briefly' ..... 

_Nice that they have Pendulate as selection within Generate, as it makes clear how many additional presets are included. _


----------



## shponglefan

Maybe it's just me, but I don't find that synth particularly impressive or hear anything that can't be created via other synths.

Just listening to the various presets in that Sound Test video, a lot of them seem overly drenched in effects (esp. that reverb). Jamming a whole bunch of reverb onto a sound doesn't necessarily make for a good sound.

Also, bit of a stutter occurs at 10:24 in that video. Not sure if that's the plug-in or just a recording glitch.


----------



## axb312

shponglefan said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't find that synth particularly impressive or hear anything that can't be created via other synths.
> 
> Just listening to the various presets in that Sound Test video, a lot of them seem overly drenched in effects (esp. that reverb). Jamming a whole bunch of reverb onto a sound doesn't necessarily make for a good sound.
> 
> Also, bit of a stutter occurs at 10:24 in that video. Not sure if that's the plug-in or just a recording glitch.


Try the Demo


----------



## Living Fossil

shponglefan said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't find that synth particularly impressive or hear anything that can't be created via other synths.



I guess it's just you. 
The interesting part of what makes the sound of Generate special, can't be created via other synths, at least not without lots of additional plugins. 
However, if you're not aware of these details and don't hear them, this thing definitely isn't for you.


----------



## shponglefan

Living Fossil said:


> The interesting part of what makes the sound of Generate special, can't be created via other synths, at least not without lots of additional plugins.



What is that "interesting part" though?

Because honestly I'm not hearing anything that doesn't sound it couldn't be replicated via other synths, particularly those with lots of modulation options.


----------



## Living Fossil

shponglefan said:


> What is that "interesting part" though?



Unfortunately I can't borrow you neither my ears to hear nor the experience with synths, sorry.
But as written: if you don't hear the nuances, simply skip this one.

p.s. it's very simple to disable the effects on Generate. One click per effect.
(I usually do this)


----------



## shponglefan

Living Fossil said:


> Unfortunately I can't borrow you neither my ears to hear nor the experience with synths, sorry.



Of course the inverse is also true. Since I'm not hearing anything particularly novel in this particular synth. Complex wave generation isn't a new synthesis technique either.


----------



## Living Fossil

shponglefan said:


> Of course, the inverse is also true. And no, I'm not hearing anything particularly novel. Complex wave generation isn't a new synthesis technique.



The inverse would be completely senseless, since i'm not interested in unhearing and unknowing things.
I don't understand what your point is though.
You think it's not an interesting synth, so why do you even bother with it?
If i'm not interested in something, i just move on.


----------



## axb312

shponglefan said:


> What is that "interesting part" though?
> 
> Because honestly I'm not hearing anything that doesn't sound it couldn't be replicated via other synths, particularly those with lots of modulation options.



The Interesting part for me is that it sounds organic and can be used to create good sounds without mucking about with too many controls.


----------



## shponglefan

Living Fossil said:


> You think it's not an interesting synth, so why do you even bother with it?



This is a discussion forum. This was posted for consideration so I'm providing my thoughts on it. This is how discussions work.


----------



## Living Fossil

shponglefan said:


> This is a discussion forum. This was posted for consideration so I'm providing my thoughts on it. This is how discussions work.



It has been said that you should try the demo rather than making judgements based on a video.
And i wrote that – when trying the demo – you should disable the effects if they hinder you to focus on the sound quality.
Because, the most relevant part about this synth is the sound quality you can achieve.
But if you don't hear it, it's most likely not relevant for you.
(you see, it's going in circles....)


----------



## shponglefan

axb312 said:


> The Interesting part for me is that it sounds organic and can be used to create good sounds without mucking about with too many controls.



I'm just watching the Ask.Audio video now and it certainly sounds like it can create a lot of textural sounds.


----------



## shponglefan

Living Fossil said:


> It has been said that you should try the demo rather than making judgements based on a video.



And I'll probably do that this evening. But if videos are provided as they are in this thread, I do take the time to watch them as well. They are a source of information about this synth and whether it would be worth a further look at.

I do think the synth can create some interesting textural sounds, but whether that's worth the purchase price I'm just not sure.


----------



## Living Fossil

shponglefan said:


> I do think the synth can create some interesting textural sounds, but whether that's worth the purchase price I'm just not sure.



For me (so far), the strongest part of this synth are melodic sounds (i.e. Leads).
While they indeed sound very similar to lots of sounds you can get with lots of other synths, they have that extra portion of "organic" feel that is extremely important to me.


----------



## axb312

shponglefan said:


> And I'll probably do that this evening. But if videos are provided as they are in this thread, I do take the time to watch them as well. They are a source of information about this synth and whether it would be worth a further look at.
> 
> I do think the synth can create some interesting textural sounds, but whether that's worth the purchase price I'm just not sure.



Try the demo. And make sure to hit the randomize button a few times!


----------



## muziksculp

Here is something I put together using mostly GENERATE.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

Both *GENERATE* & *PENDULATE* have been updated to ver. 1.0.7 

Version 1.0.7 fixes a couple bugs people have reported: newfangledaudio.com/downloads

1. Make sure the the RND button returns unique random presets in all hosts, platforms, and plug-in types.

2. Make sure the Output Level and Pitch Bend are properly restored in all hosts, platforms, and plug-in types.

3. Fixed a preset name for Windows compatibility.


----------



## Brian2112

Well, for what my little opinion is worth,

I've been programming synths using all synthesis methods since the 80's and this does sound fresh to me. It doesn't sound too much like FM/PS, Subtractive, Additive, Sample-based or Granular, though it can sound wavetable like at times. You could probably create many of the sounds with the above methods, but it would be a lot of knob turning and, in some cases, external processing. I love this thing so far!


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

Just a heads up. *Generate* & *Pendulate* have been updated to version 1.1.0 With some very nice new features added. 

*Ver. 1.1.0 Release Notes:*

1. Added Resizable UI.
2. Added Midi Learn: Right click a parameter to learn a Midi CC value.
3. Improved the Twin Turbo and Newfangled color schemes.
4. Improved voice panning in Poly mode.
5. Added new artist presets from Adam Schatz and Black Sheep Audio.
6. Fixed an issue in the DRIFT control, making it more noticeable.
7. Fixed some UI drawing bugs.
8. Fixed a bug with the note pitch value rarely getting stuck. 


Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## axb312

An inspiring synth got even better...


----------



## Mikro93

So,
I just got Generate, which is still on sale as we speak.

I am in love.

I really enjoy complex tones, distorted sounds, rich timbres, not just sawtooth into LPF. So these three are mostly Generate, sometimes a few external effects for fun (Goodhertz plugins, love them).

I hope you enjoy!


----------



## sostenuto

Only concern here is how to know how much stronger/better is Generate than Pendulate ?? Pendulate is impressive product .... especially when they offer at no cost !!  What are notable enhancements in Generate ..... as experienced by Users ?


----------



## muziksculp

sostenuto said:


> Only concern here is how to know how much stronger/better is Generate than Pendulate ?? Pendulate is impressive product .... especially when they offer at no cost !!  What are notable enhancements in Generate ..... as experienced by Users ?



Generate is Polyphonic, Pendulate is Monophonic. imho. that's a Big Difference.

I can't recall if the Synth Engines are a bit different, I haven't used them for a little while since they were first released. I basically use Generate, don't use Pendulate that much.


----------



## sostenuto

muziksculp said:


> Generate is Polyphonic, Pendulate is Monophonic. imho. that's a Big Difference.
> 
> I can't recall if the Synth Engines are a bit different, I haven't used them for a little while since they were first released. I basically use Generate, don't use Pendulate that much.



For sure .... Many thanks !


----------



## Mikro93

From another thread, here was my answer 

You can replicate Pendulate perfectly with Generate, with the Double Pendulum generator and 259 wavefolder. EDIT: also indeed Generate is polyphonic. But you also get 4 extra generators and 2 extra wavefolders, along with an extra envelope and an extra LFO. You also get a S&H and a sequencer, and you can adjust drift and stereo width. Also, built-in effects, EQ, and limiter. 

The chorus goes f*cking deep. All the way to a short slapback. The delay has a sweet mod parameter (EDIT: and the feedback goes to 120% but does not oscillate beyond control, it degrades in a really nice way, see Third Try above). The reverb goes all the way to 100% wet.


----------



## Brian2112

Generate has more algorithms for synthesis among other things. Defiantly worth it!


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

sostenuto said:


> Only concern here is how to know how much stronger/better is Generate than Pendulate ?? Pendulate is impressive product .... especially when they offer at no cost !!  What are notable enhancements in Generate ..... as experienced by Users ?



Pendulate has only one algorithm for the 2 pendulum generator, Generator has 4 more. Generate has 2 (instead of 1) envelopes, 2 LFOs (one more) and more FX.


----------



## muziksculp

Mikro93 said:


> Generate is monophonic



No, *Generate* is Polyphonic. *Pendulate* is Monophonic .


----------



## muziksculp

Actually, I haven't used the newest versions of Generate, and Pendulate. 

They have a resizable GUI now, which should make using them more fun, and comfortable to look at. Also the Midi Learn functionality was added, which was not in the older version I used. 

I'm looking forward to spend some time with the latest version of Generate to have some fun, and experiment with the possibilities, which are endless !


----------



## doctoremmet

Thanks to @Mikro93 I got Generate and I am loving it so far


----------



## Mikro93

muziksculp said:


> No, *Generate* is Polyphonic. *Pendulate* is Monophonic .


Yes, of course! I was in a hurry, lemme edit that real quick


----------



## rmak

The eventide website says if you own elevate or any newfangled audio plugins, you are eligible for cross grade price for generate. I bought triad from newfangled this BF, but I am not sure how to enter than information on their website or if that makes me eligible for cross grade price. Does anyone know about this? If I do the sale on eventide, I can use groove3 discount code also. Thanks


----------



## ReleaseCandidate

rmak said:


> I bought triad from newfangled



Triad is Unfiltered Audio. https://www.unfilteredaudio.com/


----------



## rmak

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Triad is Unfiltered Audio. https://www.unfilteredaudio.com/


oh whoops. that s my mistake. oh man, too many plugins.


----------



## doctoremmet

rmak said:


> The eventide website says if you own elevate or any newfangled audio plugins, you are eligible for cross grade price for generate. I bought triad from newfangled this BF, but I am not sure how to enter than information on their website or if that makes me eligible for cross grade price. Does anyone know about this? If I do the sale on eventide, I can use groove3 discount code also. Thanks


Isn’t TRIAD an Unfiltered Audio product though? Or do Eventide have one with the same name...

Edit: damn. I got ninja’d


----------



## muziksculp

Hello *Generate & Pendulate* Fans, and Users. 

Just a little heads up. 

We might be getting an Update next week for both Generate & Pendulate.  

I saw this posted on KVR-Forum.

*Update Version 1.2* "will offer a bunch of new features, including a new Generator type called Helix. Helix is based on spirals and creates a harmonically rich sound that can fade smoothly to noisy chaos at the extremes." 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## dozicusmaximus

Databroth has a sound design stream with the 1.2 update. He starts messing with the helix generator around 20 minutes in.


----------



## antret

My wallet starts to cry when I have too much time to peruse the forums. . I do appreciate all the leg work you folks do finding videos, compiling info etc. It is very helpful!


----------



## kgdrum

muziksculp said:


> Hello *Generate & Pendulate* Fans, and Users.
> 
> Just a little heads up.
> 
> We might be getting an Update next week for both Generate & Pendulate.
> 
> I saw this posted on KVR-Forum.
> 
> *Update Version 1.2* "will offer a bunch of new features, including a new Generator type called Helix. Helix is based on spirals and creates a harmonically rich sound that can fade smoothly to noisy chaos at the extremes."
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp


Great News! Generate is already one of my favorite synths 🎶😘🎶


----------



## doctoremmet

Updates are available:









Generate and Pendulate 1.2


(AKA: Free Updates!) Generate and Pendulate are unique synthesizers and designing them was an incredible undertaking. When we released them in September the response was phenomenal, but there were also a number of great feature requests that users sent. Many were so great that we wanted to...




www.newfangledaudio.com


----------



## muziksculp

It looks like *GENERATE* *ver. 1.2.1 *is available now.

https://www.newfangledaudio.com/downloads

GENERATE *1.2.1 *​1. New Helix generator mode is based on spirals, creating a bright chaotic sound.
2. New Crescent generator mode is a bright with a clean clear tone.
3. New Magma generator mode is smooth and warm, with a clear vintage tone, and is useful for making very playable sounds.
4. Added support for new tunings via MTS-ESP.
5. Added master pitch modulation to the Pitch Bend knob.
6. Put the Generator Interval Parameter on a full sized knob and made it a modulation destination.
7. Added modulation to the LFOs, Envelopes, and S+H module.
8. Added a LOOP mode to the Envelopes, turning them into LFOs.
9. Added a modulatable Output Level control to the LFOs and Sample and Hold modules. Also added a Bipolar switch allowing them to be bipolar outputs.
10. New presets from SonalSystem


----------



## Mikro93

muziksculp said:


> It looks like *GENERATE* *ver. 1.2.1 *is available now.
> 
> https://www.newfangledaudio.com/downloads
> 
> GENERATE *1.2.1 *​1. New Helix generator mode is based on spirals, creating a bright chaotic sound.
> 2. New Crescent generator mode is a bright with a clean clear tone.
> 3. New Magma generator mode is smooth and warm, with a clear vintage tone, and is useful for making very playable sounds.
> 4. Added support for new tunings via MTS-ESP.
> 5. Added master pitch modulation to the Pitch Bend knob.
> 6. Put the Generator Interval Parameter on a full sized knob and made it a modulation destination.
> 7. Added modulation to the LFOs, Envelopes, and S+H module.
> 8. Added a LOOP mode to the Envelopes, turning them into LFOs.
> 9. Added a modulatable Output Level control to the LFOs and Sample and Hold modules. Also added a Bipolar switch allowing them to be bipolar outputs.
> 10. New presets from SonalSystem


I'm away from my main computer, but this looks DOPE.

For the music I make, Generate is so awesome that I basically haven't used anything else as soft synth


----------



## kgdrum

SOLVED 
It’s probably something DP specific,I updated both Generate and the Elevation bundle earlier.
Everything seems OK with the Elevation bundle but the GUI for Generate is a blank white screen.I get sound but no GUI. I’m using DP9.52 in Mojave and I’ve tried both AU & VST.
I contacted Eventide support they responded within 5 minutes,there on it.
To be continued………………SOLVED


----------



## sostenuto

Pendulate maybe best freebie ever ??? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## kgdrum

What a great developer and talk about hands on tech support👍
The developer Dan Gillespie responded and solved the issue within minutes of being informed about the GUI issue,the whole tech support request took about 1 hour!
One email,he told me what to try(copy a file and paste in another folder) WOW!!! 
Problem Solved.
Eventide-NewFangled Audio and Dan Gillespie ROCKS!
Yeah Generate is amazing! But so are the folks behind it,kudos 💐


----------



## Solarsentinel

What a synth! I've only tried Pendulate, but after trying Generate the polyphonic option is really huge. It make the synth really awesome. And the on board effects are top notch.


----------



## Mikro93

Solarsentinel said:


> And the on board effects are top notch.


Agreed! I hope they release the delay as a separate plugin at some point. I made a track based on just a few notes with an infinite feedback, it was great!


----------



## doctoremmet

Cool. Watch Cameron score to film, and use Generate (18m mark onwards) and Rapid.


----------



## doctoremmet

Not available yet. I’ll post details as soon as they’re available.


----------



## muziksculp

Ooooh A new Update 1.3 ! 

Thanks for the heads up @doctoremmet 

Generate is such a unique synth. , another favorite of mine.


----------



## kgdrum

muziksculp said:


> Ooooh A new Update 1.3 !
> 
> Thanks for the heads up @doctoremmet
> 
> Generate is such a unique synth. , another favorite of mine.




Agree 100% 
In my opinion Generate is one of the best synths of the last few years.
👍


----------



## Alchemedia

kgdrum said:


> Agree 100%
> In my opinion Generate is one of the best synths of the last few years.
> 👍


Right you are! But don't tell @Pier. He'd hate it! 😎


----------



## Pier

Alchemedia said:


> Right you are! But don't tell @Pier. He'd hate it! 😎


Actually I've been intrigued by it since it was released.

I didn't get it because of iLok, but since I had to taint my system when I bought Falcon, I might at least try the demo of Pendulate. Actually thanks for reminding me of this!

Edit:

Why did you think I'd hate it though? 🤔

This seems like a great product. Sounds amazing, the UI seems very well thought of, no complaints a priori.


----------



## Alchemedia

Pier said:


> Actually I've been intrigued by it since it was released.
> 
> I didn't get it because of iLok, but since I had to taint my system when I bought Falcon, I might at least try the demo of Pendulate. Actually thanks for reminding me of this!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Why did you think I'd hate it though? 🤔
> 
> This seems like a great product. Sounds amazing, the UI seems very well thought of, no complaints a priori.


Lol! I was kidding. I think you'll really like Generate. Check it out.


----------



## Mikro93

I've said it before and I'll say it again:

Generate is amazing. My one desert island synth.

Very excited about the update


----------



## doctoremmet

I didn’t see any email notifications from Newfangled Audio, but just checked and the 1.3 update is ready for download.

1.3.0:

1. *New SATURATE wavefolder type* is based on the soft clipping algorithm from the SATURATE plug-in, with some twists. Does really great PWM sounds.

2. *New BENT 259 wavefolder type* is a "model bent" version of the Buchla 259 wavefolder that produces smoother sounds.

3. FX Modulation: *Added modulation targets* for some of the EQ, Chorus, Delay, and Reverb controls

4. *Updated Sequencer* with Randomization, Pulse Width output, and new UI

5. *Added Triplets* to LFOs, Sample and Hold, and Delay Modules.

6. *Added a new Stereo Voicing algorithm to the poly mode* so single notes don’t get panned hard left or right

7. *Delay WARP mode creates BBD style warping sounds* when you change or modulate the delay time.

8. Subtle usability improvements to the modulation system.

9. New artist presets from Matt Lange, DATABROTH, SonalSystem, and Hunnidyard

Way to go @Databroth - I keep running into you whereever the cool stuff is happening! ❤️


----------



## richmwhitfield

Has anyone got the update to install? I get errors from the installer (Win10).


----------



## Databroth

doctoremmet said:


> I didn’t see any email notifications from Newfangled Audio, but just checked and the 1.3 update is ready for download.
> 
> 1.3.0:
> 
> 1. *New SATURATE wavefolder type* is based on the soft clipping algorithm from the SATURATE plug-in, with some twists. Does really great PWM sounds.
> 
> 2. *New BENT 259 wavefolder type* is a "model bent" version of the Buchla 259 wavefolder that produces smoother sounds.
> 
> 3. FX Modulation: *Added modulation targets* for some of the EQ, Chorus, Delay, and Reverb controls
> 
> 4. *Updated Sequencer* with Randomization, Pulse Width output, and new UI
> 
> 5. *Added Triplets* to LFOs, Sample and Hold, and Delay Modules.
> 
> 6. *Added a new Stereo Voicing algorithm to the poly mode* so single notes don’t get panned hard left or right
> 
> 7. *Delay WARP mode creates BBD style warping sounds* when you change or modulate the delay time.
> 
> 8. Subtle usability improvements to the modulation system.
> 
> 9. New artist presets from Matt Lange, DATABROTH, SonalSystem, and Hunnidyard
> 
> Way to go @Databroth - I keep running into you whereever the cool stuff is happening! ❤️


Hey he added them  it was a small bundle, but I'm thinking I might send more in by the next update
got a chance to stream this update yesterday, lots of cool new features, modulating EQ and delay is a blast


----------



## darkogav

Generate is really great. I hope they have a BF sale.


----------



## axb312

Beautiful synth. Great update.


----------



## Brian2112

richmwhitfield said:


> Has anyone got the update to install? I get errors from the installer (Win10).


This is usually a security issue with your browser (s) or Anti-virus or usually another virus called "Bit Defender" or "System Mechanic". So unless you want to wait for proper certificates from the downloads or whatever the issue is, I imagine you don't want to disable a million things. I cheat and use my iPad to download, send it to icloud. Log into icloud and run the installer from there if you have any apple products (iPad, iPhone etc.)


----------



## Pier

Wow I've been playing a bit with Pendulate and it sounds freaking fantastic.

Definitely will get its big brother if it goes on sale!


----------



## José Herring

It's one of my best decisions ever. It does easily what I was trying to build my modular to do for the last 10 years for the price of one eurorack lfo.


----------



## Pier

Generate is on sale for $79!









Eventide Audio Plugins for Mixing and Mastering | Bundle and Save


Mix and Master your records with the legendary Eventide sound. Native Effects plugins for Mac/PC AAX Native, VST, and Audio Units. Reverbs, Harmonizers, delays, compressors, Multi FX: H3000 Factory, H910, Blackhole, SP2016 Reverb, Octavox and more. Buy any 3 and save 40%




store.eventideaudio.com


----------



## Pier

They also announced a 1.3 update!









Generate 1.3


(All the new features!!!) The response to Generate has been fantastic. However, there have been a number of really great feature requests and we’ve been working hard to implement these. In addition, we had some ideas of our own we wanted to try. So we did all these things and now you have the...




www.newfangledaudio.com


----------



## muziksculp

I highly recommend *GENERATE* if you are into unique synthesis, and especially experimental synth music. 

You will love this synth, and it's on sale for $79. as noted above by @Pier .


----------



## marius_dm

This is pretty cool. The sound reminds me of Absynth a bit.


----------



## Pier

Got Generate, I love it!

Very recommended 👍

Zero complaints from me except that I wish it had more of everything LOL

Beware, if you have an old machine it might be heavy on the CPU though when playing chords.

Edit:

It consumes roughly 20% of my Ryzen 3700X when playing notes on the Poly mode with 8 voices.


----------



## Macrawn

Generate is an A++


----------



## Pier

It's available here for $66.









Generate by Newfangled Audio


Marquee polysynth with 5 revolutionary chaotic oscillator types




everyplugin.com


----------



## sostenuto

Pier said:


> It's available here for $66.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generate by Newfangled Audio
> 
> 
> Marquee polysynth with 5 revolutionary chaotic oscillator types
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyplugin.com


Yet now nitty-picky versus Abyss _ at ~~ same cost.


----------



## jneebz

Dang. I'm not _REALLY_ a synth guy. I like presets that I can quickly tweak to make them my own, but not a sound "designer" by any stretch. I really like organic-y textures for layering. I'm stuck between Generate, Aparillo, and Equator 2. Hmm. Any random thoughts?


----------



## Pier

jneebz said:


> Dang. I'm not _REALLY_ a synth guy. I like presets that I can quickly tweak to make them my own, but not a sound "designer" by any stretch. I really like organic-y textures for layering. I'm stuck between Generate, Aparillo, and Equator 2. Hmm. Any random thoughts?


Equator will give you a huge range of sounds and includes tons of presets.

Generate has a very unique character and is very quirky, in a good way, but I think it's very niche.

I've never used Aparillo but seems very quirky too.

Have you checked Abyss? It might be a better option if you're not a synth guy, and want to create textures very easily. It's on sale now for $64.50.






Abyss | Tracktion







www.tracktion.com


----------



## jneebz

Pier said:


> Equator will give you a huge range of sounds and includes tons of presets.
> 
> Generate has a very unique character and is very quirky, in a good way, but I think it's very niche.
> 
> I've never used Aparillo but seems very quirky too.
> 
> Have you checked Abyss? It might be a better option if you're not a synth guy, and want to create textures very easily. It's on sale now for $64.50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abyss | Tracktion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tracktion.com


Thanks for the great info! I will check out Abyss. I have a funny feeling my BF money is going to end up in one or two these options


----------



## Alchemedia

Pier said:


> Equator will give you a huge range of sounds and includes tons of presets.
> 
> Generate has a very unique character and is very quirky, in a good way, but I think it's very niche.
> 
> I've never used Aparillo but seems very quirky too.
> 
> Have you checked Abyss? It might be a better option if you're not a synth guy, and want to create textures very easily. It's on sale now for $64.50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abyss | Tracktion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tracktion.com


Equator is by far the most versatile and my fav of this bunch followed by Generate, Aparillo and Abyss.


----------



## doctoremmet

Alchemedia said:


> Equator is by far the most versatile and my fav of this bunch followed by Generate, Aparillo and Abyss.


Agreed. For your preset tweaking needs I’d prioritize Equator 2. I always think of it as my Falcon 2 Light. Really flexible architecture with WAY more synthesis options than all of the other contenders on sale, great sound and great fx.


----------



## doctoremmet




----------



## Mikro93

jneebz said:


> Dang. I'm not _REALLY_ a synth guy. I like presets that I can quickly tweak to make them my own, but not a sound "designer" by any stretch. I really like organic-y textures for layering. I'm stuck between Generate, Aparillo, and Equator 2. Hmm. Any random thoughts?


What I love with Generate is the Randomize function. I use it all the time.
"Hmm, I might need a bit of synth for that track, let me just hit random until I find something vaguely relevant and tweak it to taste"
Works for me 100% of the time!


----------



## darkogav

jneebz said:


> Dang. I'm not _REALLY_ a synth guy. I like presets that I can quickly tweak to make them my own, but not a sound "designer" by any stretch. I really like organic-y textures for layering. I'm stuck between Generate, Aparillo, and Equator 2. Hmm. Any random thoughts?


You may also want to check AAS VA-3 and their respective expansions.






AAS Abstractions—Richard Devine sound pack for Ultra Analog VA-3







www.applied-acoustics.com


----------



## sostenuto

Some new to Abyss may find current BF 'Site' offer /info useful.
V1.2, DataBroth Expansion offer, Venus Theory - video review .....
Now @ $64.50 _ DB Exp @ $25.

https://www.tracktion.com/products/abyss


----------



## spektralisk

Some sounds the I've "Generated" over last couple of months.



In summary to me Generate is gnarly, dark and organic. It seems to be good match for soundtrack work.


----------



## Orville

spektralisk said:


> Some sounds the I've "Generated" over last couple of months.
> 
> 
> 
> In summary to me Generate is gnarly, dark and organic. It seems to be good match for soundtrack work.



Hats off to an amazing video with killer sound design!


----------



## spektralisk

Orville said:


> Hats off to an amazing video with killer sound design!


Thank you and thanks for checking the sounds!


----------



## axb312

spektralisk said:


> Some sounds the I've "Generated" over last couple of months.
> 
> 
> 
> In summary to me Generate is gnarly, dark and organic. It seems to be good match for soundtrack work.



Nice


----------



## KEM

I’m thinking about buying this


----------



## José Herring

KEM said:


> I’m thinking about buying this


Just do it! It really is a synth that creates all these wild and beautiful sounds. Very next generation type synth.


----------



## KEM

José Herring said:


> Just do it! It really is a synth that creates all these wild and beautiful sounds. Very next generation type synth.



I will once I have the money, I have the free version Pendulate right now and it’s awesome for creating super weird, crazy distorted sounds, and Generate being a more fleshed out version means I have to get it no doubt


----------



## sostenuto

Pendulate maybe too good ? Great free experience ... notice _Crossgrade_ now and may help jump to Generate. Will revisit and see. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## José Herring

sostenuto said:


> Pendulate maybe too good ? Great free experience ... notice _Crossgrade_ now and may help jump to Generate. Will revisit and see. 🤷🏻‍♂️


I was lucky I got Generate before I even heard of Pendulate. If I had Pendulate first I'd probably still be wondering if I should upgrade. But having used both now, I couldn't use Pendulate. Too many things missing.


----------



## tressie5

Wow. Those sounds in Bleak really are...bleak. I can definitely see this synth/soundtrack being used by subversive directors like Lucifer valentine, Marion Dora or Jörg Buttgereit for their next stomach-churning release.


----------



## spektralisk

tressie5 said:


> Wow. Those sounds in Bleak really are...bleak. I can definitely see this synth/soundtrack being used by subversive directors like Lucifer valentine, Marion Dora or Jörg Buttgereit for their next stomach-churning release.


Thanks.


----------



## spektralisk

KEM said:


> I’m thinking about buying this


I would suggest to wait for a sale. It might be around the corner.

But yeah this synth is great. It has its own unique sound. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Mikro93

I'm considering Bleak, it sounds great and Generate is one of my favourite synths ever 

I guess you can now add a Generate tag in your /products webpage


----------



## Markrs

The Unfinished next preset pack will be for Generate. Time stamped below in the video


----------



## Serge Pavkin

Markrs said:


> The Unfinished next preset pack will be for Generate. Time stamped below in the video



Just bought a Generate especially for this new soundset)


----------



## doctoremmet

Serge Pavkin said:


> Just bought a Generate especially for this new soundset)


Great synth. Enjoy!


----------



## Serge Pavkin

doctoremmet said:


> Great synth. Enjoy!


Yes, I started doing a new track with this, a really special synthesizer, I put a trial version and after a few patches I ran to look for a license. Thank you, your recommendations are always on my radar)


----------



## spektralisk

Mikro93 said:


> I'm considering Bleak, it sounds great and Generate is one of my favourite synths ever
> 
> I guess you can now add a Generate tag in your /products webpage


Thank you and thanks for reminder about the tag


----------



## KEM

Markrs said:


> The Unfinished next preset pack will be for Generate. Time stamped below in the video


----------



## axb312

KEM said:


>



Sounds rich. Generate is awesome.


----------



## KEM




----------



## Orville

Here it is!

50% off all Newfangled Audio plug-ins through 5/31/22





New updates from Newfangled are as follows:

*Generate 1.3.51*

New artist presets from The Unfinished (_Dune, No Time To Die_) and *Spektralisk* (_Moonfall, Edict_)
*Saturate 1.10 *

New ANTI-ALIASING mode adds oversampling and removes aliasing when used on harmonic material.
New SYMMETRY control introduces asymmetrical saturation which adds pleasing sounding even harmonics.
New CEILING control allows you to adjust the level of clipping.


----------



## KEM

Bought Generate and the Noire soundset as soon as I saw the sale!!


----------



## kgdrum

KEM said:


> Bought Generate and the Noire soundset as soon as I saw the sale!!




fwiw Generate imho is one of the most interesting and creative synths in the last few years. 
I absolutely ❤️ NewFangled Audio who also happens to be imho one of the best developers to emerge the last few years! 👍


----------



## Zanshin

Love Generate and Elevate. Need moar Newfangled stuff to buy!


----------



## kgdrum

Zanshin said:


> Love Generate and Elevate. Need moar Newfangled stuff to buy!




Have you checked out Saturate, EQUIVOCATE & Punctuate?


----------



## Pier

kgdrum said:


> Have you checked out Saturate, EQUIVOCATE & Punctuate?


All those are included inside Elevate I think.


----------



## Zanshin

Pier said:


> All those are included inside Elevate I think.


Yep and included as standalone plugins too.


----------



## kgdrum

Pier said:


> All those are included inside Elevate I think.




It’s been so long since I bought everything from NewFangled I don’t remember………..
I see them in my DAW as separate plugins so I forgot they were part of a bundle.
Confused as always! 🤪

@Orville 
Hi Orville we need more great NewFangled products! 👏


----------



## spektralisk

Great to be a part of this update.

Dan of Newfangled Audio was kind to include 61 presets from my latest sound pack *Bleak* in the factory library of Generate. Available in the folder "Spektralisk".

I will also mention that in my free newsletter series *Sound Flux *there are additional 56 presets available. So you can get a hefty 117 Generate presets for free this way.

Hope you'll enjoy them!


----------



## antret

Totally jumped on this sale this time around. I’ve been using the free version for awhile and nothing I own quite sounds like it. Very thrilled to have the full version.


----------



## zvenx

And currently 50% off at plugin boutique.









Generate


Generate, Generate plugin, buy Generate, download Generate trial, Eventide Generate




www.pluginboutique.com





rsp


----------



## DANIELE

Why everytime I find a new synth and I start studying it I found another interesting synth, my poor wallet. 

From what I heard it seems pretty interesting and pretty unique, does it worth the actual 50% price?


----------



## richmwhitfield

Totally agree with you, it's definitely one of the most unique synths out there. It's worth the full price, never mind 50% off.


----------



## spektralisk

richmwhitfield said:


> Totally agree with you, it's definitely one of the most unique synths out there. It's worth the full price, never mind 50% off.


Agree. Worth full price let alone the discount.


----------



## sostenuto

DANIELE said:


> Why everytime I find a new synth and I start studying it I found another interesting synth, my poor wallet.
> 
> From what I heard it seems pretty interesting and pretty unique, does it worth the actual 50% price?


......... also note _ Spektralisk - BLEAK _ for Generate _ at -30% for few more days ! ❣️


----------



## José Herring

DANIELE said:


> Why everytime I find a new synth and I start studying it I found another interesting synth, my poor wallet.
> 
> From what I heard it seems pretty interesting and pretty unique, does it worth the actual 50% price?


Yes. I consider it one of my top 3 synths and it was well worth the full price. If it's 50% off now, get it.


----------



## DANIELE

Thank you all, purchased. Now I have to learn it.


----------



## doctoremmet

DANIELE said:


> Thank you all, purchased. Now I have to learn it.


One of the best synths that was released in the past couple of years. Good luck and enjoy this very musical synth!


----------



## spektralisk

DANIELE said:


> Thank you all, purchased. Now I have to learn it.


Good choice. Have fun!


----------



## José Herring

DANIELE said:


> Thank you all, purchased. Now I have to learn it.


It's quite simple if you have some familiarity with westcoast Buchla style synthesis. 
Here's a little secret about it too. Those cool pads that many sound designers spend years learning to do and months to develop for any particular project, those types of evolving weird but cool sounding pads are the starting point for Generate. So you don't have to go far to get something that sounds totally contemporary and unique. 
Like those cool Dune style pads. I can create it in about 5 minutes. With Zebra it takes me like a few hours to get even close and I can never fully figure it out on Zebra.

I mean of course to get it as polished as the synths in Dune will undoubtably take a lot more effort but Generate can get you really close very fast.


----------



## grabauf

José Herring said:


> It's quite simple if you have some familiarity with westcoast Buchla style synthesis.
> Here's a little secret about it too. Those cool pads that many sound designers spend years learning to do and months to develop for any particular project, those types of evolving weird but cool sounding pads are the starting point for Generate. So you don't have to go far to get something that sounds totally contemporary and unique.
> Like those cool Dune style pads. I can create it in about 5 minutes. With Zebra it takes me like a few hours to get even close and I can never fully figure it out on Zebra.
> 
> I mean of course to get it as polished as the synths in Dune will undoubtably take a lot more effort but Generate can get you really close very fast.


The pad sounds amazing! I need it!


----------



## José Herring

grabauf said:


> The pad sounds amazing! I need it!


Yes you do my friend. Yes, you, do. 

It's an amazingly fun next generation synthesizer.


----------



## grabauf

José Herring said:


> Yes you do my friend. Yes, you, do.
> 
> It's an amazingly fun next generation synthesizer.


I already own Generate, but I need THIS patch!


----------



## José Herring

Here you go.


----------



## DANIELE

José Herring said:


> It's quite simple if you have some familiarity with westcoast Buchla style synthesis.
> Here's a little secret about it too. Those cool pads that many sound designers spend years learning to do and months to develop for any particular project, those types of evolving weird but cool sounding pads are the starting point for Generate. So you don't have to go far to get something that sounds totally contemporary and unique.
> Like those cool Dune style pads. I can create it in about 5 minutes. With Zebra it takes me like a few hours to get even close and I can never fully figure it out on Zebra.
> 
> I mean of course to get it as polished as the synths in Dune will undoubtably take a lot more effort but Generate can get you really close very fast.


Wow, so good.

The good think about Zebra is the sound quality and I like to work on every aspect of the sound from scratch. I like to build complex sounds from basic oscillators or noise. The other good thing is that working on every aspect of the sound you are building you learn how everything works and this is useful with synths that start from an already high level of complexity like this.
I'm working on many synths actually but zebra is always in my workflow and it is helping me a lot on building new sounds.

I can't wait to start working on this synth. Is it good for pads only or does it perform well on short sounds too (pluck, leads, bass etc...)?


----------



## spektralisk

I think it's great all around for different sounds. 

Check this video and scroll to different sections for various sound categories.


----------



## José Herring

DANIELE said:


> Wow, so good.
> 
> The good think about Zebra is the sound quality and I like to work on every aspect of the sound from scratch. I like to build complex sounds from basic oscillators or noise. The other good thing is that working on every aspect of the sound you are building you learn how everything works and this is useful with synths that start from an already high level of complexity like this.
> I'm working on many synths actually but zebra is always in my workflow and it is helping me a lot on building new sounds.
> 
> I can't wait to start working on this synth. Is it good for pads only or does it perform well on short sounds too (pluck, leads, bass etc...)?


It does everything really well. It's a little quirky to work with but not overly so. I think I read the generators (osc) were based on traditional synthesizer waves run through some sort of fractal mathematical algorithm. So it still sounds organic in a way and not digital.


----------



## doctoremmet

spektralisk said:


> I think it's great all around for different sounds.
> 
> Check this video and scroll to different sections for various sound categories.



I bought this and all I can say it is José Herring-level good  / highly recommend it


----------



## grabauf

José Herring said:


> Here you go.


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## José Herring

DANIELE said:


> Wow, so good.
> 
> The good think about Zebra is the sound quality and I like to work on every aspect of the sound from scratch. I like to build complex sounds from basic oscillators or noise. The other good thing is that working on every aspect of the sound you are building you learn how everything works and this is useful with synths that start from an already high level of complexity like this.
> I'm working on many synths actually but zebra is always in my workflow and it is helping me a lot on building new sounds.
> 
> I can't wait to start working on this synth. Is it good for pads only or does it perform well on short sounds too (pluck, leads, bass etc...)?


That's awesome man. All I can say is that I don't really have the patience. So I look for some sort of booster you know to get me there quicker. It usually means that where people get away with using only Zebra/HZ, I end up with about 5 or 6 synths depending on the occasion. 

I'm setting up my synth template now, and I have about 10 categories of synths and I use in each category the synth that I feel will get me there the fastest. So, for analog pad goodness, Zebra and Obsession and HUSH 101 are in that folder. For texture, Generate, Pigments, ect.... For things that are just creative I put things like MSoundFactory, and soon Phaseplant. I gave up my Phaseplant subscription last month so I'll have to buy it now. But, it's my favorite for getting what you need just really quickly. I consider it a modern Zebra synth. 

I love Zebra/HZ but it's taken me a long time to learn it. Wasn't always fun. I feel that if it was done today it would be a better layout. But, once I learned, it's fine. Just the learning curve was a little steep for me. And, I don't like really working with the ModMapper that much. Haven't fully gotten the knack of it yet.

Another good one is Massive X. Spending some time learning it and for as complex as it seems it's actually really easy. It's basis is just more of a wavetable style synth but with a semi modular layout. You can even get underneath the hood and reroute everything Reaktor style. 
Anyway I could talk about this stuff all night. It's 3;20 am. Night...


----------



## spektralisk

doctoremmet said:


> I bought this and all I can say it is José Herring-level good  / highly recommend it


Thank you very much!


----------



## telecode101

I have had it for a while. I don't really use it much . Interesting synth but more for droney experimental stuff.


----------



## DANIELE

José Herring said:


> That's awesome man. All I can say is that I don't really have the patience. So I look for some sort of booster you know to get me there quicker. It usually means that where people get away with using only Zebra/HZ, I end up with about 5 or 6 synths depending on the occasion.
> 
> I'm setting up my synth template now, and I have about 10 categories of synths and I use in each category the synth that I feel will get me there the fastest. So, for analog pad goodness, Zebra and Obsession and HUSH 101 are in that folder. For texture, Generate, Pigments, ect.... For things that are just creative I put things like MSoundFactory, and soon Phaseplant. I gave up my Phaseplant subscription last month so I'll have to buy it now. But, it's my favorite for getting what you need just really quickly. I consider it a modern Zebra synth.
> 
> I love Zebra/HZ but it's taken me a long time to learn it. Wasn't always fun. I feel that if it was done today it would be a better layout. But, once I learned, it's fine. Just the learning curve was a little steep for me. And, I don't like really working with the ModMapper that much. Haven't fully gotten the knack of it yet.
> 
> Another good one is Massive X. Spending some time learning it and for as complex as it seems it's actually really easy. It's basis is just more of a wavetable style synth but with a semi modular layout. You can even get underneath the hood and reroute everything Reaktor style.
> Anyway I could talk about this stuff all night. It's 3;20 am. Night...


I'm filling my template with synths too, as you said a synth for every sound type.

Zebra is very old and I'm pretty sure Zebra 3 will be better about it. I hope it will have a more animated look (like pigments), it helps a lot to understand what you are doing. Especially when you use the comb filter.

To get good organic results I always use the granular synthesis.


----------



## vitocorleone123

So, I've been going through all the presets and also trying the Random button a lot.

What I find really great: a coherent sound, even when doing weird and great things, plus the interface is very smartly done overall

What I find really limiting: the sound is very good but also very similar, no matter what it's doing (ie it's fairly "samey" sounding, tonally) - plus it's pretty CPU heavy, at least when working in low latencies. On the other hand, something like Softube Model 84 is also fairly samey, but actually seems to have more range, albeit just a wee bit less motion (ha).

BUT It does really interesting things.

So far... I'd absolutely never pay full price for Generate. I'm not sure it's worth $75 to me, personally. $50 and I'd get it right now.

Verdict unless something changes in the coming week of occasional demo use (as I try to "push" it further in terms of tone): wait until BF or some future sale with more of a discount.


----------



## José Herring

vitocorleone123 said:


> So, I've been going through all the presets and also trying the Random button a lot.
> 
> What I find really great: a coherent sound, even when doing weird and great things, plus the interface is very smartly done overall
> 
> What I find really limiting: the sound is very good but also very similar, no matter what it's doing (ie it's fairly "samey" sounding, tonally) - plus it's pretty CPU heavy, at least when working in low latencies. On the other hand, something like Softube Model 84 is also fairly samey, but actually seems to have more range, albeit just a wee bit less motion (ha).
> 
> BUT It does really interesting things.
> 
> So far... I'd absolutely never pay full price for Generate. I'm not sure it's worth $75 to me, personally. $50 and I'd get it right now.
> 
> Verdict unless something changes in the coming week of occasional demo use (as I try to "push" it further in terms of tone): wait until BF or some future sale with more of a discount.


Nah, dig a little deeper. And you'll have to get over your aversion to virtual cables.


----------



## vitocorleone123

José Herring said:


> Nah, dig a little deeper. And you'll have to get over your aversion to virtual cables.


Ha! You remembered. I have to say that this is one of the best virtual cable UIs I've yet experienced. Fairly "tidy".  I appreciate the skill that went into the design of it.

So far, I can see this synth filling a few roles. I can also imagine its uses when creating a soundtrack or trailer as it seems almost designed for that. Definitely keeping the demo going - at least to the end of the month. I'm genuinely glad I (finally) listened to the recommendations to try it.


----------



## KEM

José Herring said:


> Here you go.



Downloading this when I get back from Boston


----------



## Pier

vitocorleone123 said:


> What I find really limiting: the sound is very good but also very similar, no matter what it's doing (ie it's fairly "samey" sounding, tonally)


Yeah... It's super cool but I also found it a bit of a one-trick pony in a way.

I ended up selling mine because Pendulate is plenty for basses and leads.

Maybe it would be more flexible if it had more generators, etc, but OTOH the CPU usage would be crazy.


----------



## José Herring

Pier said:


> Yeah... It's super cool but I also found it a bit of a one-trick pony in a way.
> 
> I ended up selling mine because Pendulate is plenty for basses and leads.
> 
> Maybe it would be more flexible if it had more generators, etc, but OTOH the CPU usage would be crazy.


It's funny that I've never noticed any kind of CPU hit even on complex patches. 
That being said I bought Generate before I even knew there was Pendulate and though I'm so happy with Generate if I had gotten Pendulate first, I probably wouldn't have gotten Generate. But, now that I use Generate I can't put up with the limitations of Pendulate.


----------



## Pier

José Herring said:


> It's funny that I've never noticed any kind of CPU hit even on complex patches.


I do have a beefy CPU (Ryzen 3700X) and I've never had any CPU issues with any synth or plugin.

That said, sometimes I do check the DSP usage meter on Cubase and when I used Generate it got way higher than usual.


----------



## Alchemedia

KEM said:


> Downloading this when I get back from Boston


"Generate is a bit of a dodgy synth. @KEM will love it!" --HZ


----------



## KEM

Alchemedia said:


> "Generate is a bit of a dodgy synth. @KEM will love it!" --HZ



Wish Hans Zimmer would mention my name!!


----------



## Alchemedia

KEM said:


> Wish Hans Zimmer would mention my name!!


I used to live a few blocks from 14th Street Music in Santa Monica.


----------



## Pier

Alchemedia said:


> I used to live a few blocks from 14th Street Music in Santa Monica.


How is this company related to Remote Control?

Is this more like the agency who deals with clients, rights, etc, and RC is the actual production studio?


----------



## Alchemedia

Pier said:


> How is this company related to Remote Control?
> 
> Is this more like the agency who deals with clients, rights, etc, and RC is the actual production studio?


One in the same. 




__





Studio – 14th Street Music







14thstreetmusic.com


----------



## KEM

Alchemedia said:


> One in the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Studio – 14th Street Music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14thstreetmusic.com



Maybe I should give them a call…


----------



## Alchemedia

KEM said:


> Maybe I should give them a call…


You should probably just move in ala Steven Spielberg. 








Did Steven Spielberg Get His Start by Sneaking Into an Empty Universal Studios Office?


Did Steven Spielberg get his start by sneaking into Universal and commandeering an unoccupied office?




www.snopes.com


----------



## Pier

Alchemedia said:


> You should probably just move in ala Steven Spielberg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Steven Spielberg Get His Start by Sneaking Into an Empty Universal Studios Office?
> 
> 
> Did Steven Spielberg get his start by sneaking into Universal and commandeering an unoccupied office?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com


HZ: "Huh are you the new intern?"

KEM: "Huuuhhhh... yeah... definitely... that's me!"


----------



## KEM

Michael Giacchino famously took an internship nobody wanted just so he could work his way up and then hire himself to write music for projects. If I have to sneak in RCP, well, I’ve done worse things in my life…


----------



## Alchemedia

KEM said:


> Michael Giacchino famously took an internship nobody wanted just so he could work his way up and then hire himself to write music for projects. If I have to sneak in RCP, well, I’ve done worse things in my life…


If you were a horse I'd bet on you.


----------



## KEM

Alchemedia said:


> If you were a horse I'd bet on you.



I’m like Tom Brady, was never the most skilled, but you never count him out…


----------



## sostenuto

KEM said:


> I’m like Tom Brady, was never the most skilled, but you never count him out…


............ unless your name is Gisele ! 🔨


----------



## KEM

sostenuto said:


> ............ unless your name is Gisele ! 🔨



Never let a girl get in the way of the mission!!


----------



## vitocorleone123

KEM said:


> I’m like Tom Brady, was never the most skilled, but you never count him out…


You’d have to use a lot of flat notes……..


----------



## KEM

vitocorleone123 said:


> You’d have to use a lot of flat notes……..



Well it’s a good thing most of my music is in Phrygian  but those claims were false!! Just this year there was new info that came out saying the NFL had evidence proving Brady and the Patriots were innocent and they hid the information proving that, they always want to see the GOATs fail


----------

